# See below



## artimedoros49

Hello,

I am writing an informal letter to a friend, in which I I want her to read on (ie, "see below") to find something out. I don’t quite know how to put this in Czech and would appreciate some suggestions.  Here is the context:
_
We have been talking about you a lot. I will tell you why a little *further down.*_

In a formal context, I would say probably say something like “See below”, for which I have found “viz níže”, but I don’t think that would work here. 

I have had a couple of attempts, neither of which sound right.

Hodně o vás mluvíme. Řeknu ti proč níže!
Hodně o vás mluvíme. Řeknu ti proč dole!

Thank you for your help


----------



## Mori.cze

Hi artimedoros,

both your suggestions are possible, but I would use quite a different approach, I would specify when, not where the information is given, ie: _a_ _little while later_ instead of _below_, "později" or "za chvilku". Also, I would switch word order: 
*"Za chvilku ti řeknu/napíšu proč."* 
("Později" works too, but kind of suggests it might take place in a different letter leter on)


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you very much for your help Mori


----------



## bibax

Some variants without a verb:

proč - o tom později
proč - o tom za chvíli
proč - o tom níže
proč - o tom dále

proč - o tom jindy (in another letter)
proč - o tom příště (in the next letter)

There may be a problem with the correct punctuation marks. I should use parentheses and the comma after proč, some people use the question mark, etc.

Hodně o vás mluvíme (proč, o tom později).
Hodně o vás mluvíme (proč? o tom za chvíli).
Hodně o vás mluvíme (proč? - o tom níže).
Hodně o vás mluvíme. Proč, o tom později.
etc.


----------



## artimedoros49

My thanks to you also, Bibax


----------

